# Name Error in Passport



## woolverin (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, 

My parents want to visit singapore but their is spelling mistake in their passport name.Will their be any immigration issue if visa is made with the same name in passport.

Thanks & Regards,
Saurav


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That's how the visa will likely get issued, but they really need to fix that problem before travel.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

for now, you won't have problem but in the future, when you apply for somethng else, it can come back to haunt you and a lot of affidavits maybe required.

Fix it now, says me too .. like BBCWatcher ..


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's at least a lifetime of "Did you ever use another name?" questions and complications when dealing with things such as visa applications and landing forms. As Ecureilx describes, that's a good reason to get the error fixed before any international travel.


----------

